# 4.2 lagggg



## dnyor93 (Jun 23, 2011)

Did 4.2 make my Nexus laggy? Just just me ? ... Please tell me its just my ROM or my kernel please! I'm running muzzys 4.2 ROM and everything doesn't feel buttery smooth anymore/:


----------



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

just you man check out tiny kernels


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

Thin it is just you.... 4.2 feels just as smooth if not smoother than 4.1.x

Currently running jelly belly v10 with no issues. And I always clean wipe before a ROM install


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Not just you. I haven't had issues but a lot of people over at XDA are complaining of lag. Especially during transitions and animations


----------



## kevincat3556 (Mar 26, 2012)

It made mine laggy as well..... Went back to PA

Sent from my SCH-I405 using RootzWiki


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Stock 4.2 is beating the hell out of cm10 from 2 weeks ago.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

It just came out. Patience young padawan.


----------



## scottpole (Sep 11, 2011)

The only instance of lag I had on 4.2 was when I would turn my screen on/off. There was a slight delay when I push the power button to lock the phone or wake it. Other than that buttery all over.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

scottpole said:


> The only instance of lag I had on 4.2 was when I would turn my screen on/off. There was a slight delay when I push the power button to lock the phone or wake it. Other than that buttery all over.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


This is the same for me.


----------



## dnyor93 (Jun 23, 2011)

scottpole said:


> The only instance of lag I had on 4.2 was when I would turn my screen on/off. There was a slight delay when I push the power button to lock the phone or wake it. Other than that buttery all over.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Any found fix for this? I really can't stand lag at all specially when it comes to the beautiful CRT lock screen


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

dnyor93 said:


> Any found fix for this? I really can't stand lag at all specially when it comes to the beautiful CRT lock screen


A fix is go back to 4.1 until custom Roms have gotten past beta. Its been out for a week.....


----------



## dnyor93 (Jun 23, 2011)

Barf said:


> A fix is go back to 4.1 until custom Roms have gotten past beta. Its been out for a week.....


Makes sense... Bugless Beast here I come !


----------



## sgravel (Dec 22, 2011)

idefiler6 said:


> Stock 4.2 is beating the hell out of cm10 from 2 weeks ago.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


This has been my experience too. The AOSP plus Verizon binaries ROM has been kicking a$$ and taking names on my device. I've pretty much decided that I don't need the frills, and will be sticking with it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kdo23 (Dec 19, 2011)

sgravel said:


> This has been my experience too. The AOSP plus Verizon binaries ROM has been kicking a$$ and taking names on my device. I've pretty much decided that I don't need the frills, and will be sticking with it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


In part the fact that the features youare missing have impact the speed. There are factors at play when using a feature packed ROM over an aosp ROM that will likely make the aosp ROM seem faster. I notice this in 4.1 aosp over aokp, but the user experience comes down to what you want. I love added features and run almost every aokp build unless broken.

My experience has not been too laggy but issues appear but not unlike any other revisions on my phone. Keyboard and Google now have been the only apps to be a bother. Nova launcher is fine and unlocks are OK when not pressing the phone too hard.

Not to say Google has hit it out the park with the new update as I hate the quick toggles they made, cm/aokp make much leaner and usable versions for nearly a year now. Power toggles in play store is your friend though.

Lock screen widgets are not bad but honestly they aren't better than a well organized launcher. I prefer the target for camera over the swipe over to the widget. 
New camera is nice and has marginal problem on 4.1. Photosphere is not so far great on the gnex regardless of software revision.

The keyboard is installable on 4.1 so barley worth a mention, though works well on a familiar landscape.

I have had reboots that are not discernable of cause as bug reports show 4.2 runs into these issues on most devices.

I am still on 4.2 because, well why the hell not, its available and battery is not hindered much and I can get through the day without much hassle. I like trying the new features even if I feel some fall flat. I like flashing a new ROM regardless of if it means much in the way of tangible progress, because I damn well can I have a nexus.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Lockscreen lag is just from the cpu not ramping up quick enough.


----------



## dnyor93 (Jun 23, 2011)

I've noticed that every 4.2 rom lags when i turn off the screen .. is it possible for someone to add all of the 4.2 goodies onto 4.1 [including the lockscreen] and see if it still lags? Thanks in advanced


----------



## HerbieVersmelz (Oct 31, 2012)

Really? Backport 4.2 features and code to test lockscreen lag? I will shit a purple polka dotted twinkie if someone agrees to. Haha. For what its worth, i dont have this lag. I believe i even replied to you in the eclipse rom thread.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droid future (Jul 25, 2011)

I have zero lag on the lockscreen. I'm running xylon 4.2.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sveke (Jan 28, 2012)

Go into developer options and turn your animations down to .5.

There's no lag at all......you just have to know what your doing.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## manigma77 (Jun 11, 2011)

If you have Google Currents, it may be worth turning off the auto update feature, It causes lag on the n7, but I don't use it so I'm not sure if it causes lag on the gnex or not???

I personally don't get lag using xylon 006 rom. But for now there is no gps on the toro version. Not for me anyway. Getting ready to try the latest aokp preview.


----------



## dnyor93 (Jun 23, 2011)

Sveke said:


> Go into developer options and turn your animations down to .5.
> 
> There's no lag at all......you just have to know what your doing.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Still does I already tried it ... by lag i mean when i press the lockscreen button to lock theres like a second delay for the screen to turn off


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

dnyor93 said:


> Still does I already tried it ... by lag i mean when i press the lockscreen button to lock theres like a second delay for the screen to turn off


Yeah I know what you're saying, it must have something to do with the quicker CRT animation cause it's definitely not the same. It doesn't really bother me but sometimes I feel like I have to hit the power button twice because I didn't push it in all the way. Big G could've done better with 4.2!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SPjetrovic (Aug 16, 2011)

Does this also apply to the GNex?

Lag fix for Nex7 4.2.

http://www.talkandroid.com/141899-does-your-nexus-7-lag-after-the-4-2-update-theres-a-fix-for-that/

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

SPjetrovic said:


> Does this also apply to the GNex?
> 
> Lag fix for Nex7 4.2.
> 
> ...


I don't see why it wouldn't apply. Try it out. I'm curious as 4.2 lagged for me bad enough I went back to 4.1.2.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gren (Apr 5, 2012)

Pretty bad lag here but I don't use Currents so I guess I'll have to hope for rom/kernel improvements...

Tapatalk on a GNex


----------



## Sveke (Jan 28, 2012)

dnyor93 said:


> Still does I already tried it ... by lag i mean when i press the lockscreen button to lock theres like a second delay for the screen to turn off


Oh got ya, misunderstood.

Yeah mine takes a second but its not bad enough to get to me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

Way smother than first job. Tiny kernel equals speed and great battery life

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## SPjetrovic (Aug 16, 2011)

tiny4579 said:


> I don't see why it wouldn't apply. Try it out. I'm curious as 4.2 lagged for me bad enough I went back to 4.1.2.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


me (4.1.2) too ha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Running AOKP test release that came out over Twitter a day or so ago, and it does not lag.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## floobmonsrake (Aug 24, 2011)

Every ROM I've tried has than darn lag when locking the phone. Its driving me nuts for some reason.


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

The lag getting better the more it is optimized. But IMHO it's not as smooth as 4.2.1


----------



## mil0ck (Nov 18, 2011)

Well using this app makes things a bit better, specially if you're not using the lockscreen widgets.

Link: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.wordpress.chislonchow.deviceadminkeyguard

Tapatalk'd from my Trinity-powered maguro


----------

